# Ada 45p rescape



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

I decided to re-do my 45 P a few months ago. It's been growing out, and here's what I have so far. Not much, just some MM, and a piece of wood. I think I'm gonna put some needle leaf java ferns in there. Any other suggestions would be help!


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

Some taller driftwood would look good, the top is a little too open IMO


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm not too sure if you are willing to replant all that MM which looks really nice but if you created a hill for the driftwood and had the wood partially buried and emerging from the substrate it would look alot nicer and give it much more depth. A Nice big bush of needle leaf java fern would look really nice but I think it would hide the wood so if you could add more wood of the same type it would look great.


----------



## saiberg (May 20, 2010)

Add some moss to the wood.. That will make it look more natural..


----------



## Blackops (Jan 31, 2011)

neat looking little tank


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

You could plant some stem plants where the driftwood is. Just off center. Make it look like a wabi kusa tank.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. I was planing with the stems and java fern near the back/base of the wood. I just don't know what stems to use.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

Been slow on this tank, but made a little progress. Got some narrow leaf java, rotala, and anibius in there. Also my yellow shrimp from my 4 gallon are in there as the 4 gallon is going through a rescape as well. The corner looks bare because I hacked some of the rotala and replanted.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice, I really like it both ways, looks like an old tree stump out in a meadow.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

I do as well. I kinda enjoy the open space in this tank. I think it gives it a bigger feel.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice thats a beautiful tank.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Very cool. Nice and simple.
Once the anubias, java fern and rotala "bulk up" a bit, this will be stunning.

The only critique I have is the lack of slope to the substrate, but that's only a minor sticking point


----------



## thewaterbird (Apr 16, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

nice n simple


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

roybot73 said:


> Very cool. Nice and simple.
> Once the anubias, java fern and rotala "bulk up" a bit, this will be stunning.
> 
> The only critique I have is the lack of slope to the substrate, but that's only a minor sticking point


I was thinking I may tear up the right corner and make a slope just to give a bit of depth.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice thats a beautiful tank.


Thank you.


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

what light is that and what plant is MM? looks like glosso to me?


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Marsilea Minuta


----------

